# Ahhhhh



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Llevo meses preparandome para la ruta de los conquistadores inscripcion done avion done entrenador nueva arma (scott genius ltd) y antier preparandome para una salida de tres dias en vallarta estaba lloviendo y obscureciendo cai en un bache tan grande que senti que me habian robado la llanta delantera cai con las cotillas en el manubrio luego la cabeza al suelo de ahi en adelante todo esta confuso termine a media calle con mi pierna dentro del triangulo atorada con el portanfora y un pendejo poniendo un cono en el bache diciendo que los ninos lo usaban para las porterias no manches despues de un par de llamadas sin suerte y unos minutos de reacomodo cerebral rode a la casa pare en una farmacia por merthiolate y unos analgesicos de los pesados (hard core) de algun modo pero dormi cada vuelta que me daba me despertaba 

Al despertar mi rodilla izquierda estaba trabada baje las escaleras a brinquitos calente agua con sal y vinagre y me puse un trapo caliente (old bull riders trick) y camine con el doctor el veredicto tendon y meniscos elongados (not sure que significa) la cosa es que mi entrenamiento esta parado por unos dias (15 al parecer) y con una frustacion que no puedo contener siento que perdi lo unico de lo que tenia control en mi vida ( mi entrenamiento) estos ultimos anios han sido muy complicados laboral y familiarmente 
En el ciclismo tengo el mejor antidepresivo que existe y mi familia se ha unido en torno al deporte (mis hijos hacen triatlon y carreras de ciclismo de ruta de hecho tengo 8 bicis en la cochera parece el taller del saxobank)

Yo se que esto es pasajero realmente escribo para descargar mi frustracion voy camino a guadalajara a ver otro doctor en lugar de estar subiendo el cerro en mi mejor forma y en la mejor epoca del anio 

En fin time will heal and live will go on


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Mal pex  y suerte con la recuperación.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Que desesperación. Justamente ahora yo escribo en el foro en lugar de estar rodando 

El fin de semana no me sabe a nada y ya mañana tengo que regresar a trabajar sin la sensación de haber disfrutado de un buen fin de semana.

En mi caso me recupero de un par de costillas fracturadas, espero en 4 semanas ya estar en la montaña nuevamente.

Suerte con le recuperación y mantén la actitud mental que te permita regresar a tu entrenamiento sin pérdidas importantes en cuanto regreses a los trails.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Lástima, Novato 
Cúanto falta para el evento? Ojalá te compongas a tiempo, aunque sea menos entreñado, por lo menos capaz de hacerlo.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

faltan 65 dias y contando


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Suerte con la recuperación y que llegue a tiempo.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Suerte en la recuperación y lo fisico muy importante .... lo mental escencial.... aquí y allá...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Siento feo de leer esto, espero que ya estés bien y listo para la ruta de los conquistadores. 
Es frustrante cuando en un segundo te cambia la vida y tus planes pero siempre hay que salir con la frente en alto y aprender a sobreponerte de todos los malos momentos que te hace pasar la bici. 
suerte y ánimo!


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Les agradezco los comentarios ya llevo un par de semanas entrenando y al parecer todo en orden


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

el_novato said:


> Les agradezco los comentarios ya llevo un par de semanas entrenando y al parecer todo en orden


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: a darle !!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

el_novato said:


> Les agradezco los comentarios ya llevo un par de semanas entrenando y al parecer todo en orden


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¡ Que tal ! ....¿ Cómo te fue en la carrera ?


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

La ruta es toda una odisea tengo la reseña en Facebook deja copiarla a esta página solo me queda decirles que hace honor a su slogan más que una carrera una aventura


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

el_novato said:


> La ruta es toda una odisea tengo la reseña en Facebook deja copiarla a esta página solo me queda decirles que hace honor a su slogan más que una carrera una aventura


Muy bonito el jersey y la licra! Felicidades por el logro de terminar esa aventura.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

disculpen el retrazo pero ahy les va 

Esta mañana abrí los ojos a las 4 am el cuerpo ya estaba acostumbrado a despertar a esa hora y por primera vez en tres días no Ahy que ponerse licras ni zapatillas mojadas 

Mis compañeros daniel y Diego también están despiertos estamos físicamente agotados traemos raspones golpes los dedos de pies y manos entumidos y un hambre que parece inagotable 

Aún así estamos contentos el día de ayer terminamos la que se presume como la carrera de MTB más dura del mundo o una de las diez carreras de Endurance más fuertes del mundo “LA RUTA DE LOS CONQUISTADORES”

Son tantos factores que afectan la carrera que idea de enumeralos asusta

El ambiente es abrumador el día previo a la carrera llovió todo el día esperábamos las peores condiciones

Nos esperan 110 kms 500 ansiosos corredores se colocan en playa herradura a 8 kms de Jaco 

Salida controlada el pelotón de mueve a más de 35 kms por hora las primeras subidas son mortales no me explico como suben carros por aqui después de 20 kms entramos a la temida Carara 8 kms de lodo y arroyos la bici en la espalda y el lodo en las rodillas subida y bajadas interminables mucho calor los que intentan rodar caen.

Al salir limpieza a la bici y al mono siguen bajadas interminables despues de turrubales ahy subir hasta grifo alto otros 1800 metros de ganancia vertical en 20 kms aprox.

El día no parece terminar después de subir bajas por pendientes increíbles en que lugar del mundo hacen calles así de empinadas al llegar al río vas de nuevo hacia arriba la gente te dice faltan 3, 5, 19, kms en ese orden 

Nadie te dice la verdad y el GPS se quedo sin batería desde hace rato

Al final llegamos a “El Rodeo” sigue lloviendo a comer baño y a dormir 

El día dos salida de San José y cuesta arriba y al decir arriba los ticos lo dicen en serio rampas de más del 20% sazonadas con paredones que tienes que pasarle la bici al compañero 

Frío mucho frío 36 kms para ganar más de 2500 mts no ves más allá de la llanta de tu compañero mucha neblina y lluvia para variar. Al coronar el volcan Irazu y empieza la fiesta 45 kms de bajada en tramos intermitentes de barro y piedra la visibilidad es nula los lentes nublados y quitarlos no es opción al llegar a la carretera antes de turrialba la bajada sigue sin parar

Al final de la bajada cruzas el pueblo y al llegar al catie te mandan de nuevo al cerro por una distancia indeterminada que result ser de 14 kms.

Meta en el CATIE más lluvia y frío intentas dormir pero es difícil conciliar el sueño todo te duele

Despertar 3 am empaca desayuna y al autobús 

Llegamos a los rápidos una experiencia muy divertida 
Y te saca la cabeza de la carrera 

Al llegar más frío seguimos mojados tienes la extraña sensación de necesitar algo seco aunque sea periódico

Salimos a rodar el pelotón se siente ansioso el piso mojado varias caídas incluyéndome a mi, rompí los cambios derechos de la bicicleta y el control del shock trasero me esperan 60 kms de single speed 

Algo de dolor y raspones con mucha rabia coloco el cambio a mano y pata a rebasar gente 

Llegamos al primer puente la fila es eterna los durmientes se mueven es complicado y muy lento

Al salir ahy que darle más fuego, nos movemos en grupos arriba de 30 kms por hora hasta llegar a la vía del tren Ahy las cosas se complican los durmientes están salidos las manos entumidas no te puedes descuidar caen varios después de 8 kms de jugar al trenecito ya se escucha el mar y huele a sal

18 kms camino de arena compacta le damos a morir todo o nada ya no Ahy dolor solo pasión 

Escuchas la meta ahy un último repecho no traigo cambios para subir alcanzo un grupo dejas todo en la subida y escuchas la meta 

Sensaciones encontradas gusto llanto dolor muchas cosas en mi cabeza y corazón 

Recoges la medalla necesitas un baño mucha hambre 

Lo harías de nuevo ???

No creo que Ahy más veredas por descubrir 

La organización de la carrera muy buena con sus limitaciones pero el corazón por delante 

Los ticos siempre apoyando la gente te ofrece agua desde sus casas o carros 

Gritan vamos México dale gas si te detienes te ofrecen ayuda 

El país es hermoso como su gente 

Ahy tantas cosas que agradecer, dios mi esposa y mis hijos mi entrenador mis compañeros de carrera mis amigos etc.

Definitivamente un reto personal y una aventura inolvidable 

La pregunta obvia 
what is next??


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

les dejo unas fotos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Buena reseña y te fué muy bien comparado a lo que comentan aquí..
http://forums.mtbr.com/endurance-xc-racing/la-ruta-fraud-823010.html
Grx por compartir.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Felicidades en tu conquista, Novato! Y la rodilla? Espero que salio mejor que tus cambios.
Si esta raro leer las diferencias tan profundas entre los comentarios en donde dirigio el Doc. No parece el mismo evento.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

el_novato said:


> Definitivamente un reto personal y una aventura inolvidable


Wow!!!

Mis respetos!!!

Enhorabuena por el logro y gracias por compartir la experiencia con nosotros.


----------

